# toddler with a spotty bottom / flu jab



## BettySpaghetti (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi,

I have 3 questions, I hope you don't mind!!

1) My 2 year old daughter has had spots in her entire nappy area for the past couple of months.. we took her to the GP who gave us Timodine cream.  We have been putting this on her twice a day for the past 3/4 weeks but although it has calmed them down a little there are still just as many and as soon as we miss a dose they get quite nasty looking again.  It could be a complete coincidence but she seems to have a cold that's pretty much lasted the same amount of time and also looks tired even after having an afternoon nap (altho still has as much actual energy as before!).  Any ideas??

2) The dreaded swine flu vaccine question!  I have had a quick search, but with 3 children 2 and under I can't spend too long!  I have only recently found out I'm pregnant (so around 7/8 weeks) and a friend of mine has been on at me to get the flu jab, but I really don't know what to do!  I was pregnant this time last year and chose against it, however, I feel more tempted this time, but am not sure if it's recommended  /  safe at my stage of preg?

3) My 2 year old son was diagnosed as asthmatic in June and the asthma nurse said I should strongly consider arranging for him to have the flu jab.  He seems so little and I think what scares me is that he reacted strongly to his 2nd jabs as a baby and it was scary for me.  He is one of these who does get a lot of what's going around and gets it pretty bad.  Just in October/November he had a chest infection, followed by his second bout of HFAM and then was admitted to hospital with Pneumonia.  I am scared to get it for him in case he is one of the perhaps few who has some side affect to it, but scared not to get it for him in case he catches it with terrible consequences 

I look forward to hearing your advice on these issues.

Many Thanks,

Bettyspaghetti


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

With regards to the Timodine - if it is not better after a 7 day course of the cream, then you should speak to the GP again. Keeping the area dry and regularly aired may also help. Perhaps some swabs are needed of the skin to see if there is a resistant infection there.

The seasonal flu jab is being recommended by the DOH for all pregnant women who have not already been vaccinated. The licensing information says all pregnant women with underlying conditions should be vaccinated regardless of stage of pregnancy and others without underlying conditions from 2nd trimester. I think it depends on how likely you are to catch it, and we are seeing a huge surge in the number of cases in some areas. 
If you are the primary carer of a child with risk factors for severe flu complications then this might also be a factor that you need to take into account. 
There is no evidence of adverse fetal outcomes attributed to the vaccine. As we know there is a high risk of miscarriage in the first trimester anyway - up to 25% of clinically recognised pregnancies will end in miscarriage on average. If you were one of the unlucky ones to have a miscarriage or other fetal development problem, it may have happened anyway, but if you had just had the vaccine, it is human nature to blame something. You also have to consider the risk of catching a bad bout of flu on the developing fetus.

Your child with asthma is recommended to have the flu jab. You need to discuss the possible risks versus benefits with your doctor if you are worried. We are seeing a large number of children in the hospital with severe flu symptoms and pneumonia. Severe side effects from the jab are rare.

I am sorry - I am not familiar with the abbreviation HFAM?


----------



## BettySpaghetti (Sep 21, 2006)

Thanks so much!

I don't have any other health issues myself (i.e. asthma) which would normally put me at risk.  Just 2 children, soon to be 3 at nursery and they did have a couple of confirmed cases of swine flu last winter... 

I understand what you say about the %s of miscarriage.  In reality I would feel more relaxed about it waiting until after the nuchal scan, however, this isn't for another 5 weeks or so and perhaps I would be putting myself potentially at risk waiting until this point... 

I will speak to the GP about myself and my son this week.

btw HFAM is Hand Foot and Mouth --- sorry I used the abbreviation 

Thanks again!


----------

